# Hyperthroid Med Suggestions?



## LoCurly (Oct 4, 2014)

I am on Tapazole 10mg a night. It has helped with the morning sickness and some of the serious grogginess, but, I am still tired. I try to keep an active lifestyle, but now I am running 3 miles to barley even one because of my exhaustion. I recently had a test to determine Graves Disease and it came back negative now a thyroid ultrasound is in order.

Can someone suggest a supplement

I have tried ginseng and B-12, but they are a hit or miss. Is my diet off? No carbs, very little sugar, fresh and organic, fruits, veggies and protein is the majority of my diet.

I need some help!

Also could my thyroid complications be linked to something else?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you please post your lab's with ranges?

How long have you been on Tapazole? Tapazole works fast and your levels might be off.

You might also request a Ferritin, Vit D and B-12 test to see what your levels are as all 3 can result in fatigue if low.


----------

